# Bladder/Bowel link



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there an irritable bladder in the irritable bowel syndrome?http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1....1997.tb11013.x


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I truly believe this! My bladder distends as much as my intestines do if it's full. That and I always have to pee!


----------

